# Raid 1 sobre dos discos duros IDE

## dandy_loco

Buenas tardes y gracias a todos.

Estoy intentando montar gentoo sobre dos discos duros en RAID 1.

He leido varias guia pero aun sigo con el mismo problema:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Activating mdev
> 
> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)
> ...

 

para crear el array use:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe raid1 
> 
> modprobe dm-mod
> ...

 

Para compilar el nucleo me aseguré de incluir el RAID 1, RAID 0 y Device mapper support. Aun así también intente general el kernel usando genkernel con las siguiente opciones:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -va sys-kernel/genkernel
> 
> genkernel --install --disklabel --lvm2 --dmraid all
> ...

 

En grub lo tengo configurado de la siguiente manera:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
>  timeout 8
> ...

 

Espero haberme xplicado bien. Si necesitais algun dato mas decírmelo. ¿Alguna idea de porque no consigo que funcione? Mucha gracias a todos. Un saludoLast edited by dandy_loco on Tue Oct 23, 2007 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## demostenes

Una semana llevo así desde que me puse a toquetear la instalación que hice a la primera y desde entonces todavía no he sido capaz de dejarlo como estaba,  mecagüentodoloquessssssemenea.

Al final he tenido que pasar del raid hard de mi placa e implementar el soft: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

y  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

pero sin lvm.

¡¡Suerte y ya contarás!!

----------

## dandy_loco

Esas guías ya las segui, por supuesto sin usar el LVM pero no consigo que arranque el pu... kernel. Me da el mismo error.

Debe ser alguna tontería que se me debe de estar pasando por alto pero no se que puede ser. Mencionar que el RAID es por software sobre dos discos IDE.

Habia instalado varias veces Gentoo sin problemas pero es la primera que lo hago sobre RAID y por más que leo los HOWTO no encuentro alguna solución. ¿alguna idea? Gracias un saludo

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Tipo de partición? Si no es fd (Linux raid auto) el kernel será incapaz de autodetectarla como RAID. Doy por hecho que si has seguido los manuales todo lo demás estará bien configurado, /etc/raidtab y demás...

editado: A propósito, ¿no será uno el master y el otro el slave? De ser así ni lo intentes.

----------

## dandy_loco

 *Quote:*   

> A propósito, ¿no será uno el master y el otro el slave? De ser así ni lo intentes

 

¿No me digas que asi no funciona?Pues va a ser por eso. Habia leido que para obtener mejor rendimiento debian de estar en canales ide distintos pero no que no fueran a funciona. Me cago entoooooo!!!!

Muchas gracias por vuetro tiempo. Un saludo

----------

## dandy_loco

Pues para mi decepción no era por eso  :Crying or Very sad: . Sigo con el mismo problema a pesar de que e intentado hasta instalar todo de nuevo.

Las particiones si son  fd hasta la swap que también quiero que sea en espejo. 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/raidtab 

 

En las guias que he seguido no ponia nada de tener que crear o modificar dicho archivo sin embargo lo he hecho con el mismo resultado:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Gentoo Linux$ /boot (RAID 1)
> 
> raiddev                 /dev/md1
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  ¿Alguna otra idea? gracias por todo. Un saludo

----------

## dandy_loco

¿hay algun problema con los kernels superiores al 2.6.20? 

Lean al final del https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578705-highlight-dev+md3+valid+root+device.html

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No me digas que asi no funciona?Pues va a ser por eso. Habia leido que para obtener mejor rendimiento debian de estar en canales ide distintos pero no que no fueran a funciona. Me cago entoooooo!!!! 

 

hasta donde yo sé si pueden estar en el mismo canal IDE pero el rendimiento va a ser nefasto ( ni lo intentes vaya).

 *Quote:*   

> En las guias que he seguido no ponia nada de tener que crear o modificar dicho archivo sin embargo lo he hecho con el mismo resultado

 

el archivo raidtab que yo sepa sólo lo leen los raidtools ( que ya no están disponibles en gentoo). Mdadm usa su propio archivo de configuración.

 *Quote:*   

> ¿hay algun problema con los kernels superiores al 2.6.20? 

 

yo uso varios raids ( por hardware y software) en varias distros distintas con kernel recientes y no tengo problemas, si bien nunca he usao lvm porque no lo necesito. 

El enlace que pones creo que habla de otro tema, apartir del kernel 2.6.20 ( o desde antes creo) se pueden elegir dos tipos de drivers para dispositivos sata o pata : uno, que es el de siempre, y uno nuevo que usa libata. En la práctica esto quiere decir que si usas el driver nuevo las unidades que antes se llamaban hda ahora se llamaban sda ya que usan el stack scsi. Pero nada mas, el funcionamiento y detección es idéntico. 

Lo que comentan de los UUID es una técnica que se usa ya desde hace tiempo en varias distros mediante la cual da lo mismo que la unidad se llame sda, hda o manolito, mediante una herramienta (blkid) se le asigna un número alfanumérico único que identificará ese volúmen, pero no creo que todo este rollo tenga nada que ver con los problemas que estás teniendo. 

Yo diría, a falta de ver tu dmesg o la configuración de tu kernel, que simplemente tu kernel está mal configurao pero ya digo, no he tocao lvm en mi vida .

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## demostenes

Supongo que el mdadm esta corriendo desde el inicio>

```
rc-update add mdadm boot
```

 y que has realizado el famoso 

```
mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf
```

Lo digo porque se han dado casos....   :Razz: 

Yo no he tenido ningun problema en cuanto he renunciado a usar el RAID hardware de mi placa.

El soft funciona  ferpectamente. Lo unico que debes hacer es seguir las guias. 

Suerte

----------

## dandy_loco

Solucionado. Muchas gracias a todos. Despues de unos días de descanso y una nueva compilación de kernel han solucionado el problema. Muchas gracias por ayudar a este novato. Un saludo

----------

